# Every member ministry



## Pergamum (Jul 10, 2008)

I found this as part of a confession of faith in a church's doctrinal statement. Any thoughts on the phrasing and general tenor of the paragraph:

_*Every Member Ministry *– Every Christian in the local congregation without exception has been given spiritual gifts, which they are commanded to employ for the edification of the entire congregation. The administration of such gifts by every member is necessary for the proper growth and ministry of the church._


----------



## Zenas (Jul 10, 2008)

Is this a cessation issue?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 10, 2008)

No, by spiritual gifts I am sure that they mean the cessationist endorsed kind. It is a laity post about their role and a post about the disputed phrase "every member ministry."


----------



## Davidius (Jul 10, 2008)

That looks pretty good to me. Paul does say that our teachers are supposed to equip us for the works of ministry. That doesn't mean that we all have to have a job at church, but we can perform all kinds of ministry for each other in our homes and in the community.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 10, 2008)

It is not a matter of tongues, prophecy, healing, etc. 

I love it. I wish more reformed churches would accept such an idea. One of my former professors, T. David Gordon, has written against every member ministry - I think Modern Reformation. And DG Hart argued against such a position at Westminster East earlier in spring 2008. Two men I greatly respect, but disagree with.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, I have a feeling that they [the Reformed who oppose every member ministry] might actually be writing against laymen trying to preach in the role of an elder or pastor, but I am thinking that what is communicated by many Reformed folks is that the laymen are passive listeners only. 

I have clashed with some who deny every member ministry. They probably see themselves as safeguarding the high place of the elder and I am trying to make sure we mobilize every member in little m ministry.

Every member ministry does not mean that everyone is a BIG M Minister.




The statement is, by the way, from the church in Muscle Shoals where Paul Washeris based out of...I thought his church phrased it really well.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 10, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Yes, I have a feeling that they [the Reformed who oppose every member ministry] might actually be writing against laymen trying to preach in the role of an elder or pastor, but I am thinking that what is communicated by many Reformed folks is that the laymen are passive listeners only.
> 
> I have clashed with some who deny every member ministry. They probably see themselves as safeguarding the high place of the elder and I am trying to make sure we mobilize every member in little m ministry.
> 
> ...



I think you are right. I do remember reading DG Hart criticizing WTS Biblical counseling program being "equalitarian." Thus promoting women to pastor (caring) for people's souls. So there is just one example to prove your point.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, hence my post here as an antidote to a poorly phrased over-reaction. Let's not tell the laymen to sit down and shut up in all things because some want to usurp church office.


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 10, 2008)

I actually have no problem with the statement so long as it's made in light of the distinction between the Ministry of Word and Sacrament and other "ministries." Actually, I think part of the problem stems from the fact that people today tend to refer to everything laypeople do as a "ministry." Historically, the word "Ministry" pertains to the Ministry of Word and Sacrament, i.e., the ministry of the ordained leadership in the Church, and specifically the role of the Minister/Pastor/Teaching Elder. Today, however, it's not uncommon to hear about "puppet ministries," "coffee ministries," and things like this, which, in my opinion, ought not to be called "ministries." 

I happen to agree with T. David Gordon and Horton, along with a number of other people who have contributed articles to Modern Reformation on this subject. 

I'm not, nor do I think these men are, trying to keep people from using their gifts for the advancement of Christ's Kingdom. In fact, I want to encourage people to value their gifts and vocations to the point that they don't feel as though the only way to make their calling/vocation valuable is to somehow refer to it as a "ministry." I don't think we need to take anything away from the high calling of the Ministry of Word and Sacrament in order to emphasize the importance and value of serving Christ faithfully in our everyday vocations. They are both important and serve a role in the advancement of Christ's Kingdom.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 10, 2008)

How wide are the uses of the word "ministry" in the New Testament? THat woul be an interesting word study in light of our discussion.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 10, 2008)

Davidius said:


> That looks pretty good to me. *Paul does say that our teachers are supposed to equip us for the works of ministry*. That doesn't mean that we all have to have a job at church, but we can perform all kinds of ministry for each other in our homes and in the community.



This is an interpretation of that passage that was not commonly held during the reformation and post-reformation era. See the AV's rendering of Ephesians 4:11-12

_11And he gave some, apostles; and some, prophets; and some, evangelists; and some, pastors and teachers; 

12For the perfecting of the saints*,* for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ:_ 

In other words, the ministers are not given to the church to equip other people to do the work of the ministry; ministers are given to the church to do the work of the ministry.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 10, 2008)

Consider the commentary on this verse from Matthew Henry...

_.—*For the work of the ministry*, or for the work of dispensation; that is, that they might dispense the doctrines of the gospel, and successfully discharge the several parts of their ministerial function._


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 14, 2008)

Is ministry exclusively used as in "church ministry as performed by elders"? To minister means to serve others right? At least most folks nowadays think so and thus the terminology of every member ministry refers to the whole body using their respective gifts, not any usurpation of the official authoritative Ministry of the church.


Anybody wanna do a word study?


----------

